
Gitualize – Like YouTube for GitHub - devonharvey
http://gitualize.com
======
ryanatallah
Looks like the site is down.
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gitualize.com](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gitualize.com)

~~~
devonharvey
The site is back up. Sorry for the interruption.

~~~
sunilkumarc
If I enter a public Github repo and click on Gitualize, its taking forever to
load. Don't know what is wrong.

~~~
devonharvey
I'm sorry to hear that. Can I ask which repo you are requesting so I can try
to reproduce the problem?

~~~
sunilkumarc
Sorry. I checked in the Network tab of the chrome developer tools. I'm behind
a proxy server. So it is not loading. No problem with the website or the
application :)

------
ncr100
This would be better with a slider control / scrubber handle for the timeline
bar, beyond just the play/pause control.

Like Perforce Time Lapse: [http://www.perforce.com/resources/tutorials/using-
time-lapse...](http://www.perforce.com/resources/tutorials/using-time-lapse-
view-2) but online.

~~~
devonharvey
Thanks for the feedback. That feature is on our todo list, and I agree that it
will add a lot once it is complete.

------
subie
Was thinking this would use
[https://code.google.com/p/gource/](https://code.google.com/p/gource/)

Now I'm thinking it definitely should even if its just an extra feature.

------
kitwalker12
this is pretty cool. Sped through some good ruby engines that I follow and
learned that the first 20 commits were tests. nice way to learn programming
practices.

------
Robin_f
Down again.

------
V-2
Still down.

